# Sonofdeathride Route



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

It looks like this ride didn't happen this year based on the websites.

Being mere mortals, we are thinking of doing the route in two days. Day 1 from 395 to Johnsondale Bridge or nearby campground and then back on Day 2. 

Does anyone have first hand knowledge of the pavement conditions and how soon in the year it is usually snow free. Is there any place along the way with potable water?

Being mostly forest service road, I am guessing it isn't the best pavement but has anyone actually ridden that route?


----------

